# killvbs.vbs



## sinan (Nov 16, 2004)

:sigh:G'day.

running winxp pro.
When I start my pc I am getting error message saying <can not find script file "c:\windows\system32\killvbs.vbs>, I searched for killvbs.vbs and deleted manually. I also checked startup but found no reference.

Please help.

Thanks.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

killvbs.vbs is a Hijacker. Please follow the 5 steps and then post a log. Steps below:


5 steps:
*(Updated!) IMPORTANT - Read This Before Posting A Log *

You need to post your logs *Here* (Click on the link) in the HijackThis Log Help.


----------

